# Lost Throw Bag on the Lower Blue on Sat. 8/3



## Robd10us (Aug 5, 2013)

The missing throw bag is just the bag, rope and clip, minus the harness. The bag is red and black and says Mango of Vail Co. bag was lost about wall rapid. Please respond to this post if you had any luck finding her. cheers


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Hopefully the rope was still in it's bag?....


----------



## BigHeadJosh (Sep 9, 2013)

*Found Your Bag*

Hello,

I found your bag. Give me a call at 970-389-0345.

Cheers,

Josh


----------

